# Can't upload a profile picture



## imurphy943 (Feb 27, 2012)

I go to 'edit profile picture', I click the 'browse' button next to 'upload from your computer', I click 'save changes', and nothing happens except that the field goes blank.

I've made sure my picture is the right size and pixel count, I've tried .jpg and .png versions, but it still doesn't seem to notice I did anything.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 27, 2012)

I am pretty sure you have to be a subscriber to have a custom avatar.


----------



## jonesy (Feb 27, 2012)

Are you talking about the profile picture or the avatar? They can be a different picture and I'm pretty sure you can use a custom profile picture without being a community supporter. The avatar you have to pick from a list of existing ones (if you're not a supporter, that is).


----------



## imurphy943 (Feb 27, 2012)

It was the profile picture.


----------



## jonesy (Feb 27, 2012)

imurphy943 said:


> It was the profile picture.



Does the picture follow the note on the profile picture upload:



> Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 100 by 100 pixels or 97.7 KB (whichever is smaller).




Edit: oh, wait. You already said it was. Hmm.

It should work. I have a friend who isn't a subscriber and she has a custom profile picture (and it's different from her avatar).


----------



## imurphy943 (Mar 2, 2012)

test...


----------



## imurphy943 (Mar 2, 2012)

Okay, now it's even weirder. I says I have a pic up, and displays the pic when I'm on the 'edit profile picture' page, but it won't display it in the forums.


----------



## jonesy (Mar 2, 2012)

I can see it. I see the picture on your profile. But only when I'm logged in. If I log out and go to your profile page it's no longer visible.


----------



## imurphy943 (Mar 2, 2012)

I can see it on my profile, just not on my posts. Obviously, I'm logged in.


----------



## jonesy (Mar 2, 2012)

Two different things. The picture on your posts is the avatar. You can't use a custom avatar if you're not a subscriber. You have to choose that from the pre-defined list of avatars. The picture on your profile page is the profile picture, and that can be custom and different from the avatar.

If you want to pick an avatar from the existing ones, go to your settings:


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 7, 2012)

jonesy said:


> Two different things. The picture on your posts is the avatar. You can't use a custom avatar if you're not a subscriber.



When did that change? IIRC I swapped my old avatar to the Toga Llama not too long ago.


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 7, 2012)

My wife isn't a Community Supporter, but she's able to have a custom Avatar.

I don't think a Community Supporter account is a prerequisite to be able to have one.  It just has to meet the file requirements.


----------



## jonesy (Mar 7, 2012)

It says in the subscribe information that subscribing lets you to have a custom avatar.


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah. I think it's always said that. When I first created an account it was that way, and was one reason why I eventually got a subsciption (before the Community Supporter Accounts started). But when I helped my wife set up her account in Dec. 2010 (Princess_P), it allowed her to load a custom avatar...even though it still said that you had to have a community supporter account to do so...

Maybe she caught it when that wasn't in effect, but I think that part about the CS account requirement is just a hold over from the subscription days.


----------

